# Just need a hug, I guess



## SkyWarrior (Nov 20, 2012)

Today just sucked.

Between nasty authors complaining on public forums to software with bugs in it, it's been a really lousy day.  I need a hug, darn it.  And my goats just want food.

I'm not feeling thankful about anything at the moment.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear your day sucked Sky. Hope it gets better!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

Virtual hug coming your way! 
I had a day like that last week...it really bites


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope your day today is better.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Some days really do just suck...hope today is great for you!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

HUGS to you! 

Hmmm...I think this requires that you get an LGD!!! (activate "enabler" mode!  ) Then [it] can lick you and jump on you and cover you with warm fuzziness and love!   (Then again, it could keep you up all night with it's incessant barking!) 

Just remember, Big Sky Country is BEAUTIFUL!  

Hope your day is getting better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

x2 what cocnut said!

I sure hope you have a better day.             

extras..just in case!


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry you feel bad Sky.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks folks.  You folks are the best!  A LGD?    Oh my.  I have 3 Alaskan Malamutes who would just have a cow over that!  

I feel like I know you folks better than a lot of lists I've been on.   

Today has been quiet, which is what I need.  Well, maybe not quiet.  One of my Malamutes is demanding food.  I still have the software problem, and probably will until after Thanksgiving when I can get hold of some support folks.  I can't do anything about the snarky author posting online.  I just have to relax.  I threatened we'd be eating Chinese takeout for Thanksgiving.    My husband says that's okay, it's my decision.  Yeah, he's a keeper.

Dang.  I hate holidays.  My MIL will be coming over.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

> I can't do anything about the snarky author posting online.


does this help...  

I'm with ya on the holiday thing. It's not that I don't like Thanksgiving it's just that in our house we feed the masses everyday. So we spend a lot of time cooking as it is, so a holiday for me is to NOT cook all day. I'd rather be out in the air, leaf blowing, building, working on something. I'm thankful everyday so TG isn't the "BIG" day to be thankful.  Years ago we had a neighbor come over and they were having family in for the holiday, they were going to have 13 people altogether, she was completely freaked out and said "how do I cook for all these people?" I LM*O!!!  

I say if ya want chinese then go for it!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 21, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> > I can't do anything about the snarky author posting online.
> 
> 
> does this help...
> ...


  Yeah, I was ready to   It just got me so down.  

Chinese...yum!  But alas, I thawed the turkey out (my homegrown turkey, no less), and now it sits in the frig in a brine.  Mashed potatoes are done.  Cranberry chutney was done in October.  Just need to do the yams tomorrow.  And maybe some homemade rolls.  The good news is the rolls are the bread machine's job.  

The problem is the house, being that we've been hunting.

Oh, and tonight I backed the truck into the garage door accidentally.  Husband asked me to park it backwards so he could stick the trash barrel in quickly.  He doesn't know yet-- I did it after he went to bed.  I don't know how he's going to miss the dent in the door.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh crap! Garage door, not easily fixable I would imagine!

We have one of our turkeys in the freezer, but DH _bought_ a turkey....   

I sure hope your day and the following get better!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 21, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Oh crap! Garage door, not easily fixable I would imagine!
> 
> We have one of our turkeys in the freezer, but DH _bought_ a turkey....
> 
> I sure hope your day and the following get better!


I managed to warn him before he went out there and saw the damage.  He didn't get too mad--he knows I can't see great in the dark and have bad depth perception.  It still works, so it's cosmetic, mostly.

Sigh.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 21, 2012)

Well other than the garage door...I think you're doing pretty well! I guess you could (after the fact) go and draw a characature of the "problem" author's face on the garage door...might help you feel better! 

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

